# News about Chewy



## bethh (Aug 27, 2019)

Hey All,

I haven't been on in awhile due to a busy summer, more travel than normal.  Chewy had a check up yesterday.  I was a little concerned about him.  He seemed like he had lost weight or wasn't gaining.  His behavior didn't seem any different than his typical slow pace self.  They called me.  He had fluid in his belly.  I went in (to find out exactly what was going on, I worked there for a long time).  They told me he was in cognitive heart failure.  They took 2000ml off his belly.  The vet and I spoke extensively.  His prognosis isn't good.  He was already taking the highest dose of lasic.  He struggled on the steps so we've kept him inside.  He isn't eating much.  I went back in to see the vet again to discuss what I was seeing--- very labored breathing, not being able to do the stairs.  The vet confirmed what I believed.  We have made the difficult decision to put him down.  I refuse to allow him to suffer.  Of course this evening, he acted like he wanted to go downstairs.  He struggled to do that but accomplished it.  He and Gracie were able to see each other again.  I brought her inside and he tried to play with her.  It wore him out completely.  This just breaks my heart.  We knew this from the beginning but it sure doesn't make it any easier.  I just wanted to let y'all know.  You're always so supportive.  We will take him tomorrow evening once Herb gets off work.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 27, 2019)

I am so sorry 

You gave him a wonderful life. He was spoiled and so well loved! Even though he didn't have a long life, it was a good one.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 27, 2019)

Really sorry to read this,    will be thinking of you....
it's  really hard to do the kindest act that we can do to ease our loved animals pain


----------



## Baymule (Aug 27, 2019)

My heart breaks for you. It is so tough to let a loved member of the family go. Doing what is best for Chewy takes a lot of love and a lot of courage. Big hugs.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm so very sorry.  Like others have said - you know its the right thing to do for him - but it doesn't make your it any easier.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 27, 2019)

It is never easy but you are doing what you need to do.  They loved you and that was returned.


----------



## bethh (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks everyone.  I appreciate your support.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm so sorry. You gave him everything you had, all your love and that means everything. You did the right thing


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 27, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I share a portion of a poem that another wrote to a friend who made this decision, as you have had to do.   I hope it brings some comfort within.



You're giving me a special gift,
so sorrowfully endowed.
And through these last few cherished days,
your courage makes me proud.

But really, love is knowing
when your best friend is in pain.
And undertaking earthly acts
will only be in vain.

So looking deep into your eyes,
beyond, into your soul,
I see in you the magic that will
once more make me whole.

The strength that you possess
is why I look to you today.
To do this thing that must be done,
for it's the only way.

Please understand just what this gift
you're giving means to me.
It gives me back the strength I've lost,
and all my dignity.

You take a stand on my behalf,
for that is what friends do.
And know that what you do is right,
for I believe it too.

And don't despair my passing,
for I won't be far away,
Forever here, within your heart,
and memory I'll stay.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 28, 2019)

It's hard to lose a great dog...leaves a big hole in the fabric of a homestead or farm.  My heart goes out to you on this and I'm so glad you loved him enough to end his suffering in a timely fashion.  Harder to do, but always the right thing if you love enough.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 28, 2019)

so sorry to hear


----------



## bethh (Aug 28, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.  I share a portion of a poem that another wrote to a friend who made this decision, as you have had to do.   I hope it brings some comfort within.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This brought me to tears but thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bethh (Aug 28, 2019)

He’s at peace now.  But my heart feels broken.  My sweet hubby is looking at puppy ads.  Lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## B&B Happy goats (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Baymule (Aug 28, 2019)

Chewy was meant to be your dog. God only gives his precious creatures that need heaping amounts of love, to families who have heaping amounts of love to give.


----------



## AmberLops (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## drdoolittle (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Coming to this decision is always the most difficult, but the most loving thing an owner has to do.  Chewy was so lucky to have been a part of your family.


----------



## Ridgetop (Sep 4, 2019)

So sorry for you guys.   Even though you knew this was coming ever since the original diagnosis, it is never time to say goodbye.  I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy.


----------



## Goatsanddogs (Sep 5, 2019)

bethh said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I haven't been on in awhile due to a busy summer, more travel than normal.  Chewy had a check up yesterday.  I was a little concerned about him.  He seemed like he had lost weight or wasn't gaining.  His behavior didn't seem any different than his typical slow pace self.  They called me.  He had fluid in his belly.  I went in (to find out exactly what was going on, I worked there for a long time).  They told me he was in cognitive heart failure.  They took 2000ml off his belly.  The vet and I spoke extensively.  His prognosis isn't good.  He was already taking the highest dose of lasic.  He struggled on the steps so we've kept him inside.  He isn't eating much.  I went back in to see the vet again to discuss what I was seeing--- very labored breathing, not being able to do the stairs.  The vet confirmed what I believed.  We have made the difficult decision to put him down.  I refuse to allow him to suffer.  Of course this evening, he acted like he wanted to go downstairs.  He struggled to do that but accomplished it.  He and Gracie were able to see each other again.  I brought her inside and he tried to play with her.  It wore him out completely.  This just breaks my heart.  We knew this from the beginning but it sure doesn't make it any easier.  I just wanted to let y'all know.  You're always so supportive.  We will take him tomorrow evening once Herb gets off work.





So sorry to hear that. I recently had to put my long haired Angora fainting goat of 16 years down. It's hard to decide that, but when it comes down to not letting them suffer, it's the right thing to do. Prayers are with you.


----------

